
Unix History Repository - brudgers
https://github.com/dspinellis/unix-history-repo
======
simgidacav
Wait, what? How could someone reconstruct single commits? There was no Git
back then! The patch program is quite old (1985), but those patches go back to
1972.

~~~
autoreleasepool
Here's the first "synthetic commit" from June 20, 1972

[https://github.com/dspinellis/unix-history-
repo/commit/67174...](https://github.com/dspinellis/unix-history-
repo/commit/6717481c358b484385b4f5d5b95205e2a924a2c7)

~~~
a_bonobo
The accompanying publication explains it more:
[http://www.dmst.aueb.gr/dds/pubs/conf/2015-MSR-Unix-
History/...](http://www.dmst.aueb.gr/dds/pubs/conf/2015-MSR-Unix-
History/html/Spi15c.pdf)

>Curating and processing available snapshots as well as old and modern
configuration management repositories allows the reconstruction of a new
synthetic Git repository that combines under a single roof most of the
available data

------
0xcde4c3db
The FreeBSD repository also has commit history for BSD in the "csrg" tree [1]
(this presumably stands for Computer Systems Research Group, which was the
group at UC Berkeley that led BSD development [2]):

[1] [https://svnweb.freebsd.org/csrg/](https://svnweb.freebsd.org/csrg/)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_Systems_Research_Grou...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_Systems_Research_Group)

------
NickBourbaki
OK, you are going to say that Subversion is old and outdated. But it is not:
[http://svnvsgit.com/#dvcs-myth](http://svnvsgit.com/#dvcs-myth)

~~~
justinjlynn
>no access control, full copy of repository on every computer, no exclusive
files locks and so on

but those are _benefits_

~~~
justinjlynn
actually, on reading the rest of the page... _backs away slowly from religious
war_

